# Custom carpet mat makers ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Its been a while since i ordered a set of customs matz and i have forgotten who i used to use, anyone used a company recently that produced a decent mat ?

Just thinking of a good quality mat, with a small logo on each.

TIA


----------



## RomanDan (Jul 17, 2016)

https://ambassadorcarmats.co.uk/

Used these a few weeks ago great quality


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought platinum mats from http://www.carmats4u.com/ recently, very pleased with them. They sent a sample and paper templates first to make sure I was happy :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

After some rave reviews on other forums I tried www.autostyle.co.uk and found them to be excellent.

This was the set I had custom made, you need to speak to them direct if you want custom logos as they aren't necessarily displayed on by website.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfa male said:


> After some rave reviews on other forums I tried www.autostyle.co.uk and found them to be excellent.
> 
> This was the set I had custom made, you need to speak to them direct if you want custom logos as they aren't necessarily displayed on by website.


Very nice, I have been looking at another company but they want £115 as part of a group buy, if you don't mind me asking what did they cost you?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> Very nice, I have been looking at another company but they want £115 as part of a group buy, if you don't mind me asking what did they cost you?


Sorry I've no idea it's been a few years since I bought these. I've got in my head £60 if that helps.

You're best off ringing the guy as he was pretty slow replying to emails but was really helpful on the phone.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We do custom mats here: http://www.morethanpolish.com/custom-car-mats.asp

£99 a set


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

The ambassador car mats look great, and a cracking price too :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

TonyHill said:


> The ambassador car mats look great, and a cracking price too :thumb:


Do they do custom logos though?


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

+1 for carmats4u. Iv ordered 4 sets from them for various cars, they have various grades of carpet available aswell to suit all types of budget. Their customer service was pretty good aswell.


----------



## AndyRiley (Jan 29, 2017)

Alfa male said:


> Sorry I've no idea it's been a few years since I bought these. I've got in my head £60 if that helps.
> 
> You're best off ringing the guy as he was pretty slow replying to emails but was really helpful on the phone.


I used Autostyle too recently. Mine were £72 delivered and Are great quality. I emailed them with my request and they were quick to get back to me and quick to produce too. Really happy with them









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Strangely I did email Autostyle and they replied today saying they could not do the logo due to copyright reasons!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> Strangely I did email Autostyle and they replied today saying they could not do the logo due to copyright reasons!


They might have had a threatening letter !

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

They do numbers and letters and ominous logos like that but not actual logos

I used them years ago for a lotus but they since stopped logos


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> Strangely I did email Autostyle and they replied today saying they could not do the logo due to copyright reasons!


When I spoke to him over the phone a few years back he said then he doesn't advertise the logos on the webpage due to copyright but if you call him up he will make what you want !


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

RomanDan said:


> https://ambassadorcarmats.co.uk/
> 
> Used these a few weeks ago great quality


Just had mine delivered for my e92, ordered after seeing this thread. Not happy with them. I ordered super delux and the quality is a lot thinner than even the oem of my old peugeot ones. The rears are a totally different shape and they dont come with original fasteners (velcro in my case) as advertised.
They advertise as exact match blah blah, no where near in my case
Phone call tomorrow.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want mats for an e92, I have found the perfect match for the not-quite-black interior (if you have charcoal interior) perfect quality. 

No one seems to match the charcoal interior like these; they're always turn up black and not charcoal. 

Let me know if you are interested and I'll post a pic of mine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Returned the rubbish to ambassador and had to request a paypal refund. after all this time. I need good mats.
Tosh you have a pm:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Try us this time ?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Try us this time ?


Which wax do they come with for £99?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

None - unless you want to be the first to wax a carpet...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

BMW mats are generally £100 a set - very good ones are at least £70


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Need a rethink Tosh, missus has been using my car for a bit and worn the mats in mine too. Perhaps a heel pad will help?

Never thought about main dealer for mats


----------

